# Morgan Freeman IS a Beard [COMIC]



## [M]artin (Oct 14, 2010)

So, like, what if *Veho*'s awesome beard came alive with the spirit of *Morgan Freemanhttp://janetcharltonshollywood.com/images/morgan-freeman-divorcecut.jpg*http://janetcharltonshollywood.com/images/morgan-freeman-divorcecut.jpg? I mean, it _DOES_ have magical powers, after all...


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 14, 2010)

Words cannot describe your awesomeness.......I love your drawings


----------



## alidsl (Oct 14, 2010)

lol, I love Morgan Freeman


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 14, 2010)

nice drawing style! It made me smile this early in the morning


----------



## craplame (Oct 14, 2010)

This made my day. Thanks!


----------



## h0ser81 (Oct 15, 2010)

Anyone else hear Morgan Freeman's voice in your head while you're reading the beard's dialog?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 15, 2010)

The fuck?

I-I love it.


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Oct 15, 2010)

EPIC!


----------



## Veho (Oct 20, 2010)

My beard is pleased


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 20, 2010)

Where is my comic?


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 20, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> Where is my comic?


Buy me Sonic 4 or Super Meat Boy and I will review it JUST FOR YOU in the form of an awesum-v-for-peace comic.


----------

